# TEC AccuColor Epoxy Special Effects Grout



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a fair amount of epoxy grouting to do and after pricing several types of grout, I settled upon the above. I had to buy 2 gallon kits as a minimum order. 

After wasting portions of the first few batches, I finally put on my thinking cap and got some exact measurements down:

Part A weighs 1190 grams net (without the bucket)

Part B 3670 g

Sand 11.25

So I mix in 1/8 batches:

A: 149 g
B: 459 g
Sand: 1.41 KG

I have a digital baking scale and I can get down to about 5 grams difference. The reason I went with weights instead of volumes is because part B is the consistency of gravy and it was difficult to measure it out by volume.

They don't recommend mixing less than full batches, but I haven't had any troubles yet.

I also found that if I scrape most of the stuff off and get back to it quickly (which the 1/8 batches allow me to do), then I can do the cleanup with a sponge and not have to use the doodle pad. The texture is bit glossy then, but I don't mind it.

This is a very simple method, I realize, but it really helps. The shelf life of the product is about 2 years.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

A long time ago, one of the chemists from Construction Adhesives Company in Patterson New Jersey told me that with ANY epoxy, so long as you add in atleast a LITTLE bit of the catylist and mix it well, it'll harden up. It might take a bit longer, but it'll still harden. Conversely, if you add too much catylist, it'll flash set. But of course, you'll know about that pretty quickly.


----------

